# 2010 NISSAN CUBE NEWS



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

*2009 NISSAN CUBE NEWS*









Hey Nissan Fans! We have just launched a forum for all the new Nissan Cube enthusiasts here at CUBEFORUMS.COM​
Here's some background information on the car. The 2009 Cube is a roomy, multi-purpose type of city runner. With that in mind, the interior boasts tiered bench style rear seats that recline. Sounds great for long highway trips as well. All you hipsters will like it too as it is in direct competition with the Scion xB and offers shag carpeting on the dashboard and 20 different colors to choose from for the built in "mood lighting". The interior also takes a cue from nature with a water drop and ripple theme throughout. In addition to the water theme, the gage cluster is set up as a Moon colored tach, with a Blue, earth inspired speedometer.

The exterior of the car is unique to say the least, and one of the big selling points is the asymmetrical looking rear end. The back door swings open sideways, and once open leaves a HUGE entrance to the storage area which makes loading and unloading any items very simple. There are 8 different colors to choose from, and range from "Safari Green" to "Glacier Pearl".

The engine is based on the same old 1.8l inline 4cyl engine used in Nissans everywhere and puts out 122 horsepower. Mated to either a 6 speed manual or a CVT transmission, the motor should be ample to get the light Cube rolling along nicely.

Check out the new addition to the Nissan Family!

Nadeem


----------

